# Is it too dangerous to work in Iraq?



## PoppyP (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi everybody!

It's my fist post here.

My partner has got a job offer in Iraq (Basra), and he is willing to accept it.
But I am quite frightened.
Does someone knows about situation there, is it too dangerous.
Any information will be helpful.

Thanks


----------



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

It depends on a few factors. 

What will he be doing? Who will he be working for? Where specifically will he be working? In, or near Basra?

There can be a lot of different answers to your question.


----------



## frost (Aug 12, 2013)

It's definetely a risk but of course there are of course places that are safer than others. I wouldn't go for it.


----------

